# How to get into medical school in Australia?



## Addy26 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll graduate high school in Thailand on March next year. Now my mom's and my PR visa is still in process but I think we'll be granted soon. My GPA is 3.88 now. 

I want to study medicine when I'll be in Australia. I've 5 questions as below:

1.how many way can I get into a medical school? How?
2.can I apply directly to a university?
3.cost?
4.should I pay my school fee*through HECS-HELP helping or part-time job?
( live with my mom anyway)
5.any info I should know, please tell

Thank you


----------



## CharlieAus (May 23, 2012)

You can apply directly to a school or go through an agent (most of them are free or charge).
Most universities will range between 12 and 20k a year. 

I believe you won't be getting help as your mother will not be a citizen.


----------

